# How one piece of duct tape can give your backswing a power boost!



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

This tip will improve your backswing in two ways.

It’ll prevent you from swaying by putting your spine into flexion at the top of the backswing.
It will increase the length of your arm swing, which will result in more clubhead speed.
Find this tip here


----------

